# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  تحويل جهاز الاي جي الي دريك 950

## yassirali66

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*****************
          يمكنكم الان تحويل جهاز الاي جي اليدريك 950 ويعمل بكفاءه بعد تنزيل السوفت ادناه بواسطة اللودر

drake_ca+usbdrek.rar
*

----------

